# Southern California, Inland Empire HERF



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Some of the local members(myself, Poriggity, King1of3,) and the owner of our local B&M have decided to set up an Inland Empire HERF. The event will be held on September 20, 2008 at The Humidor in Redlands, CA. The festivities will commence at 1:00 PM.

The Humidor
12 E. Vine St.
Redlands, CA 92373
(909) 792-4393

www.redlandshumidor.com

In addition to fine cigars, the HERF will have food, a keg, and the ability to play poker and darts. Depending on how many people are interested, there is a possibility of a live band.

Jason


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

You know I will figure out how to get there!
Scott


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man this herf sounds like a lot of fun.....Im going to try and make it out


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

_*sorry for the threadjack*_
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1846736&postcount=1


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

This afternoon I spoke with Tim, the owner of my local B&M. Instead of allowing random Texas Hold-em, the HERF will also have a Texas Hold-em tournament. 18 slots are availiable. If more people are interested, we can add an additional table. That will bring it up to 24 slots. A $20 buy-in, and a $30 secondary buy-in.

If you like Texas Hold-em, The Humidor in Redlands always has a tournament on the second Thursday of every month.

Jason


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Man this herf sounds like a lot of fun.....Im going to try and make it out


FUN!?!!! Ever see the commercial for Maxell tapes where the guy puts his music in the tape player, sits in an easy chair in front of it, and his hair is flying back and he sinks in the seat? That somewhat describes what describes this herf. :z Go, man, go!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

:r:r:r:r


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are going to play in the poker tournament, please reserve a spot. There are 3 ways to reserve a spot: 

PM me (This is the easiest)
PM Poriggity
Call The Humidor and refer to the September 20th HERF poker tournament... 909-792-4393

Jason


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Man I wish I was going to be on leave during this time I would love to be there. Sounds like a freakin' outstanding time.:tu


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Man this herf sounds like a lot of fun.....Im going to try and make it out


We would love to meet you. Maybe we can sit down and talk :BS about our neighbors...lol


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

leasingthisspace said:


> Man I wish I was going to be on leave during this time I would love to be there. Sounds like a freakin' outstanding time.:tu


When you get back to the states, we can set somthing up!!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> We would love to meet you. Maybe we can sit down and talk :BS about our neighbors...lol


Haha...Im not a big poker player as I can keep a straight face but I love to sit and shoot the you know what....Im going to try hard to get out there

:tu


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds good!!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll play :ss


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Should I put you on the list?

If so, please email me with your info.

We will enjoy meeting you.

Jason


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This is going to be a good time for sure!
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

looks like i may make this...


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Bump


Bump - Isn't that a dance from the seventies? :chk
Okay. On a serious note - Deciding if I am going to be able to play Thursday and then Saturday the next week. Will update you, but will definitely be there.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob, 

You were on the list a long time ago...lol

Jason


----------



## TheRedlandsHumidor (Aug 29, 2008)

Greetings!

Yes, there is a Herf set for September 20th, Saturday around 100pm. Location is The Humidor Cigar Lounge. Address: 12 E Vine Street, Redlands, CA 92373. Map info can be acquired by going to Redlandshumidor.com. There will be discounts, live music, etc, etc. 

Hope to see all our SoCal buds at the event!

Tim:tu


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Rob,
> 
> You were on the list a long time ago...lol
> 
> Jason


Yikes! You guys got me pegged and in your sights.  :hn


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I am hoping that I can get there... No schedule yet, but we'll see.. I may have to be a little bit late.
Scott


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump.

Less than a week!!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

We only have a few more days left.

Can anybody confirm their participation.

If you are going to play poker, please PM me.

In addition to my first post, I have some additional information:
1. There will be a live band
2. There will be food
3. There will be a local micro brewery keg. (Hanger 24)
4. If you like high end bourbon, find the fat guy with the Max Benjamin.
5. If you are a Don Pepin Garcia whore (Blue, Black,Vegas Cubanas, and El Centurions), please let me know by Friday evening. I will pull some boxes out of my personal cabinet.

Thanks guys/gals.

Jason


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## lostark374 (Aug 6, 2008)

i would like to attened this. are there any spots left for the tourney? is it ok to bring our own smokes or do they prefere we purchase sticks the the store?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

It will be ok to bring sticks, but I would suggest to buy at least one cigar. The owner is taking care of the food and beverages. That's just my suggestion. If you want to play poker, please PM me with your name and a contact number.

Thanks

Jason



lostark374 said:


> i would like to attened this. are there any spots left for the tourney? is it ok to bring our own smokes or do they prefere we purchase sticks the the store?


----------



## adp (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure jason is shooting his happy go lucky gun just a bit quick on this one, the food and keg are limited, there is not going to be a keg and limited items of food.


----------



## lostark374 (Aug 6, 2008)

sent you contact number and my name. dont worry im a good customer.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Excuse me?????

Are you one or the organizers of this herf?



clubstogie said:


> I'm sure jason is shooting his happy go lucky gun just a bit quick on this one, the food and keg are limited, there is not going to be a keg and limited items of food.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, I am the last person to know.

No poker tournament!
Limited food!
The keg is up in the air! If need be, I will fund it!
There will be a band. That is half the problem...In a good way. The Humidor and The Valut (a bar next door ) are expecting over 100 people.

Regardless, the event will be a blast.

I apologize for any confusion and I hope to see you tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds great and I'm sad to miss it; the wife & I will be coming out to Ontario for a party so we'll be close......BUT NO CIGAR.


----------



## adp (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry guys but looks like Im gonna have to take a raincheck.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

poker said:


> Sorry guys but looks like Im gonna have to take a raincheck.


Can't you EVER make a HERF Kelly? Jeez


----------



## adp (Sep 13, 2008)

even though I showed up late, I still threw up. good thing? I dunno. Good smoke and GREAATTT people. Even though i was out of it. Two plus hour drive.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*I really wanted to go...sorry I missed it. I had some prior things to take care of. I'll be in for the next one!:tu

STS:ss
*


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So where's the pics, since I was stuck working, and you drunk punks kept calling my cell phone??? 
Scott


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Scott, 

Did a "shemale" call you last night....around 9:30 PM?

:r:r:r


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> So where's the pics, since I was stuck working, and you drunk punks kept calling my cell phone???
> Scott


:r
I agree. Where be the man group pics? Oh wait. I was there. You may not want to see them. Not a pretty sight. :chk


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

BagfullofPings said:


> Scott,
> 
> Did a "shemale" call you last night....around 9:30 PM?
> 
> :r:r:r


Yeah, I don't know WTF that was all about. LOL... You guys are nuts.
Scott


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Yeah, I don't know WTF that was all about. LOL... You guys are nuts.
> Scott


I think it was all about a bottle of ...........:al - Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------

